# My own project 1:25 scale ASF loco



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome This is my review of test construction of model that I designed.
This is 1:25 scale model of small battery powered locomotive used in loco-sheds. 

Here is the link with pictures of original locos:


http://www.eisenbahndienstfahrzeuge.de/sammelsurium/asf/asf.htm 


At the start I built an interior and walls, then I made a frame, wheels and floor: 


















Ready loco: 



















Soon it will be available to free download.
Pozdrawiam
Adam


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

will you make this battery power? Don't see any gears on the axle 

Looks really good


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Adam 

That is an interesting piece. 

The windows look really great. 

Powering it should be easy.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great,but I'm curious as to why 1/25 scale?


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome 
My English isn't to good so I will try this way ;-) 
Real locomotive is batery powered, I built only a model of this vehicle. 
It is all paper made, with no drive - totaly static, but it can be a base for building of loco with engine inside. 
Scale 1:25 is a standard scale in paper models of vehicle and trains in Poland. 
Project will be in PDF format, so everybody will be able to print it in scale like they like.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to being able to download this project. I've had some fun and luck with paper models lately.


----------



## atst (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome 
Model is now available for free download: 
http://parowozowniajarocin.pl/?page_id=1898 
Click to blue word "sciagnij" on the top of page. 
Here is an explanation of signs: 
* glue at cardboard 0,2-0,4 mm thickness 
** glue at cardboard 0,8-1 mm thickness 
Sx parts of the wire pattern (part x) 
@ glue in to the tube / wrap part 
L Left 
P Right 
Arrow - front of the model 
Photos shows the order of assembly 
Pozdrawiam 
Adam


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great thanks. I've saved the file and will be giving it a try the first rainy day that comes along!


----------

